
Flotr2 : a library for drawing HTML5 charts and graphs - gourneau
http://humblesoftware.com/flotr2/
======
zmmmmm
Beautiful, only complaint is it's 100kb minified - that's a lot of JS. Would
love to know if there is any kind of modularization (if I only need 1 kind of
chart can I lose some of the weight?).

~~~
simonsarris
Oh dear. 100kb is bad for this sort of thing? Does anyone know if that's a
commonly held view?

I've been working on a Canvas library for full-powered diagramming for a year
and a half and it currently weighs in at _597kb minified._ (private alpha
going on right now, so its nearing final size)

It's super awesome and covers an enormous amount of enterprise diagramming
needs like customizable nodes, links, layouts, an undo manager, data binding,
models, overviews, events, commands, tools, you get the idea.

But do you think people will reject it based on the size? Do you think not
having a slimmer version would be a deal breaker?

~~~
zmmmmm
> Oh dear. 100kb is bad for this sort of thing? Does anyone know if that's a
> commonly held view?

Not at all. For what you are actually getting 100kb is awesome. However I like
to develop really light pages especially for mobile. It's not even all about
download size, mobile browsers can bog down even just parsing and keeping JS
in memory.

------
Swizec
It seems I always stumble upon these awesome graphing libraries _right_ before
I'm supposed to post an interesting dataset somewhere.

This invariably results in complicating my life far beyond what is reasonable
and never managing to publish the dataset/graphs because it's too fun figuring
out how everything works.

~~~
RBerenguel
Stick to something (like d3js,) it's what I've decided to do.

------
mbell
Well done, will likely use.

My only criticism right now is that your demo site breaks back button
functionality (click on a chart on the landing page and then hit back to see
what I mean).

~~~
cesutherland
Demos definitely need work!

Edit: back button should be ok now.

~~~
cpsaltis
I had problems with these too, better check them again

------
gourneau
Version 2 has a lot of great new features. The went in search of this because
I need to draw a client side chart with 300,000 points on a scatter plot, and
I wanted to see if canvas could do it. Turns out it can. At least with Chrome
<http://jsfiddle.net/vN4C3/>

------
mey
Is this suitable for realtime streams of data?

Looking for something easier to work with then d3.js/cubism.js.

~~~
TwistedWeasel
I'm working on something like that but it's very far from ready. I'm
interested in any feedback...

<http://frasergraham.github.com/live_stats.js/>

~~~
liamk
Can it also be used with socket.io? I'm working on a real-time app and I'm
using socket.io to transport the data and graphing it on canvas. I'd be happy
to use a graphing library that 1) looks good, and 2) works with real-time
data, instead of my custom solution.

~~~
TwistedWeasel
I looked into it briefly, right now i'm more focused on getting the charts
right. Once I've done that I was going to work on different data transport
options.

------
gridspy
Wow! Looks great for Gridspy ( see <http://your.gridspy.co.nz/demo/> )

We need to visualise power usage data in the browser. The more tools we have
the better. We're currently using dygraph but this looks much more flexible. I
hope that the browser support is good.

~~~
kberg
Gridspy, what do you need that Dygraphs doesn't provide?

~~~
gridspy
Bar Graphs. Animations. Performance while adding data live. A streamlined API.

------
ylem
I used to use the original flot, but lately, we've been playing with jqplot.
How do you feel this compares? I like the plug-in system in jqplot and
recently we added 2D plots (heatmaps) in our local version.

------
code4pay
I'm currently working on a project to combine it with pivot.js. should make it
a pretty good js only reporting solution

------
petepete
I'm currently using GnuPlot's HTML5 canvas terminal for the dashboard of a in-
house app. It's worth considering if Flotr2/Google Visualisations don't quite
fit the bill.

<http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/demo_canvas/>

------
kfk
I can't test this on IE<9 right now, but comparing to flot it seems they added
the option to put axis labels, which I think is a big deal. In flot you can do
it, but you need a plugin.

Now if they add also a 3rd parameter to points (x,y and identifier) it will be
amazing.

------
Zaheer
Awesome! I used Flotr for a personal project a while back.

Made a simple page with graph of common O-notations:
[https://students.ics.uci.edu/~zmohiudd/ONotationVisualizer.h...](https://students.ics.uci.edu/~zmohiudd/ONotationVisualizer.html)

------
ChrisClark
Neat, I used Flotr for a personal project a long time ago and really liked it.
The author also helped me with a problem and implemented a feature I needed.
I'll keep this around for any future uses.

------
barfoomoo
Is there any charting library which supports fetching data from server as the
chart is horizontally scrolled? I want to chart some historical data that
spans over years.

~~~
cesutherland
My other project envision.js handles this nicely. You can check out one
example here: <http://humblesoftware.com/envision/demos/ajax>

The library is still young, and that functionality you see there will mature a
bit yet.

------
kordless
The docs don't say much about stacking area charts, and when you add lines : {
fill : true } to a line chart it seems to overlap the areas. Anyone know how
to do it?

~~~
jurre
In normal flot theres a stacking add-on and you can add {stack: true} to your
chart. Not sure if this works the same but I'd guess it's similar.

------
mukaiji
This is awesome!

I wasn't a big fan of color scheme initially (very powerpointy mind-you) but I
looked at the source and saw the colors can be changed. Great work!!!

------
serverascode
Will definitely be checking this out as I need some charts to go with my
bottle + elixir + bootstrap + datatables admin backend. :)

------
wtracy
How does it stack up against Google Charts?

~~~
TwistedWeasel
Last I looked most of the cooler Google charts were Flash based, which was a
problem for me at the time as I was looking for something that works on iPad.

From what I can tell this is one of the better HTML5 chart libraries i've seen
but in general these days I like to build stuff with d3 instead.

~~~
dudus
The only chart that was flash based were the map charts. They were redone and
now it's svg.
[https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery...](https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery/geochart#Configuration_Options)

------
kyberias
This page is a prime example of how one can break the browser's history (back-
button). (Chrome)

~~~
cesutherland
Added back button support. Wasn't a bug, just was never implemented.

------
ravejk
Benefits over dygraphs? <http://dygraphs.com/>

------
photon137
differences between this and jqPlot? (<http://www.jqplot.com/index.php>)

------
antihero
Could this be modified to output SVG perchance?

------
epynonymous
would be nice to have some tooltips.

------
xxiao
does it have anything to do with flot which is a jquery charting plugin?

~~~
degobah
I looked into this, and apparently flotr2 is forked from flotr. flotr was
"inspired by" flot, but uses Prototype instead of jQuery. Note that flotr2
removed the Prototype dependency so:

    
    
        flot:   the original       uses jQuery
        flotr:  inspired by flot   uses Prototype
        flotr2: branch of flotr    no dependency

------
BiWinning
Benefits over Highcharts?

~~~
kordless
It's free.

~~~
BiWinning
Do you have a paid subscription to Highcharts?

~~~
dkulchenko
Free as in freedom. Flotr2 is BSD-licensed, Highcharts is CC-BY-NC, with
commercial licensing needed for anything beyond that.

